# Winchester M70 DBM



## swalker1517 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok guys, I've got a model 70 DBM with a synthetic stock and want to put a new stock on it. The problem I've run in to is NO BODY has a stock for a DBM. I know that Winchester only made this rifle 1 yr but I'm having a hard time with it. I was thinking that maybe  a blind magazine would work but I'm not sure. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## one hogman (Jun 24, 2012)

You could call or email Winchester for options or try to find a conversion parts from Brownells or Gun Parts, Looks kinda expensive to change out the bottom plate and trigger guard.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 25, 2012)

not familiar with that weapon but i got some smart aleck winchester freaks/gunsmiths on anouther gun site workin on it for you. i'll post if they come up with anything

you changing it for a purpose? wood.....synthetic?


----------



## swalker1517 (Jun 26, 2012)

rockman7 said:


> not familiar with that weapon but i got some smart aleck winchester freaks/gunsmiths on anouther gun site workin on it for you. i'll post if they come up with anything
> 
> you changing it for a purpose? wood.....synthetic?



I've got a synthetic stock now and am looking to switch to a wooden stock.What got me thinking about it was I am looking to bed and float the barrel but with the stock I've got I don't think I will be able to. Plus I've never really liked the synthetic stock.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 26, 2012)

for a long action DBM

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=292936818


----------

